# BC/AB advice



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey all

Looking to do a week in the Rockies next season with friends. I lived in Banff and Jasper for a while, but that was a long time ago and everything has expanded and changed so much. I know nothing of the BC interior except by reputation

It's a bit of a mixed bag of people, 2 expert skiers, 2 advanced boarders, 2-3 intermediate boarders. No terrain park people and while we like to party, we haven't been college kids for a long time. We prefer to make our own fun or search out night life rather than having it in our faces 24/7. 

Obviously, Vancouver/Whistler is out due to the Olympics. Banff is a maybe, but we'd like something a tad more rustic. I'd love to do Kicking Horse, but my intermediate friends are a little intimidated by the steeps. Big White has been suggested as offering the variety of terrain to keep everyone happy.

Suggestions?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

You can probably do Kicking Horse, if your intermediate friends can do blacks they should be OK on the blues at KH.

Try Revelstoke and Red Mountain as well.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's a few more rustic resorts I would suggest...
- powder king (mellowish terrain but 1249cm/yr, no party or other services sorry)
- red mountain (fairly steep, awesome tree runs, good powder)
- whitewater (mellow in bounds, rowdy out of bounds, over 1000cm/yr, nelson is a great town)
- kicking horse (steep!, usually good snow)
Also you might want to check out Silver Star (by Vernon BC). Not so rustic but a cool village right on hill, good atmosphere, and really fun intermediate blue terrain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

If you head to Red, maybe try a day at Big Red Cats as well. At least for the experts and advanced, if the intermediates are worried you can let them stay at the resort. Leave after breakfast and be back by dinner. (the shuttle picks you up at Red and the cats are either just 15 or 25 mins up the road). All untracked, so you know you'll get at least one "fresh" day during your trip, like powder insurance.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd recommend either Fernie or Kicking Horse.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

go to kicking horse if you like tourists, bad lift layouts, rain, and nothing but chutes


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> go to kicking horse if you like tourists, bad lift layouts, rain, and nothing but chutes


Ummm okay... considering that hill is usually completely empty. Even Saturdays aren't that bad (compared to most "resorts").
I've rode there 20 times and never seen it busy or rained on. However yes, since it does have 4133 ft of vert of course it can rain on the lower half... this usually only happens in the springtime though.
What do you mean nothing but chutes? Yeah there are many gnarly ones, but What about the glades? The rollers? The trees? The Cliffs? The pow bowls? This hill is big and there's lots to find.

You are correct about the bad lift layout though. (can't believe i said that, you usually just make retarded comments)
Imagine if there was a mid-station on that gondola!
Their expansion plan sure went on the fritz.


----------

